# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Get Enemy count possible

## Chas3down

Trying to determine if I should use AOE or not, is it possible to get enemy count in 8yard range of target or what not? anything like that?

----------


## StinkyTwitch

that all depends on the unlocker you are using. if you are using FireHack its the units around unit code. A generic unlocker doesn't provide that info.

----------


## MrTheSoulz

You can get what you want by either creating a table that contains all targeted enemie units, example:
https://github.com/MrTheSoulz/NerdPa...bjectCache.lua
Look for the Generic OM.

You can also to it by simply reading the combatlog.

----------

